# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی کامپیوتر یا صنایع

## hanye

سلام 
دوستان من واقعا بین دو رشته صنایع و کامپیوتر موندم
اینکه میگن کامپیوتر توی دانشگاه هیچی به تو یاد نمیدن در نهایت باید کلاس بری و اینا مرددم کرده و
از یه مشاورم پرسیدم گفت تو یه مهندس صنایع مسلط به کامپیوتر باشی بهتره.. ولی حرفا واقعا ضد و نقیضه نمیدونم چی کار کنم کدوم اولویتم باشه
رتبمم هفت هزاره دانشگاه مورد نظرم علوم تحقیقات

----------


## amin1441

خدا بگم چی کار نکنه اینایی که حرف الکی میزنن زیر پستای اینستا. تو بخش معرفی رشته اکثر دانشگاها که میذاشتن بلا استثنا* هر رشته ای که میدیدی چند نفر میگفتن نیاید این رشته نیاید این دناشگاه دلیلشو هم نمیگفتن فقط کامنتتشون لایک میخورد و همین باعث تردید و بدبینی خیلیا نسبت به رشتشون شد.
والا حقیقت اینه که تو ایران به اون صورت صنعتی وجود نداره که انقد مهندس میده بیرون بماند مهندسایی هم که میان نصفشو بیشارشون فقط مدرک گرفتن و هیچ کاری بلد نیستن و بنظرم ایناهم شرایط ایرانو دیدن و این حرفارو زدن. خوب اگه بخوایم اینجوری نیگا کنیم فعلا تو ایران فقط برنامه نویسی و رشته های پزشکی و دندون و دارو و دزدی درامد دارن خوب این یعنی بقیه که میرن مثلا مکانیک و اینا باید برن بمیرن؟! اینی هم که میگن کار نیست چرته کافیه یه نگاهی به اگهی های استخدام دیوار و ... بندازی مهندس زیاد میخوان.
شما هرکدوم که علاقته برو چارت درسیشونو ببین بعدشم اینجا نمون چون تهش میری راننده اسنپ و ماکسیم و اینا ...
تو کامپیوتر فقط برنامه نویسی یاد نمیدن که درسای تخصصی مثلا fpga  و vlsi و avr و ... میگن که بیرون فک نکنم یاد بدن اینارو اصن اسمش روشه دیگه مهندسی کامپیوتر نه برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر! صنایع هم یه مقداری برق داره یه مقداری عمران و یه مقداری کامپیوتر و درسای اقتصاد و مدیریت و اینا هم داره که ارشد اگه بخوای بری مدیریت مثلا MBA راحت تر میتونی بری چون مرتبط با رشتته.
*

----------


## hanye

خیلی ممنون از جواب کاملتون*-* من اینکه یه ذره سر اینا موندم دلیلش اینه که دور خودم سه نفر انصرافی کامپیوتر داشتم که میگن اونی نیست که فک میکردیم و اینا یا اینکه فهمیدیم فقط فکر میکردیم  علاقه داریم الانم با اینکه انتخاب رشته کردم با اولویت کامپیوتر ولی بازم دارم تحقیق میکنم که توی دانشگاه نخوام پروسه سخت تغییر رشته رو طی کنم مثلا من ریاضیم خیلی خوبه ولی به غیر از چند تا مبحث گسسته و تحلیلی علاقه دیگه ندارم مثلا هیچ وقت دیف دوس نداشتم حالا نمیدونم با وجود این که میگن کامپیوتر ریاضی قوی میخواد به دردم میخوره یا نه؟!ریاضیم قوی هست اما دوست ندارم خیلی با ریاضی سر و کله بزنم

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> خیلی ممنون از جواب کاملتون*-* من اینکه یه ذره سر اینا موندم دلیلش اینه که دور خودم سه نفر انصرافی کامپیوتر داشتم که میگن اونی نیست که فک میکردیم و اینا یا اینکه فهمیدیم فقط فکر میکردیم  علاقه داریم الانم با اینکه انتخاب رشته کردم با اولویت کامپیوتر ولی بازم دارم تحقیق میکنم که توی دانشگاه نخوام پروسه سخت تغییر رشته رو طی کنم مثلا من ریاضیم خیلی خوبه ولی به غیر از چند تا مبحث گسسته و تحلیلی علاقه دیگه ندارم مثلا هیچ وقت دیف دوس نداشتم حالا نمیدونم با وجود این که میگن کامپیوتر ریاضی قوی میخواد به دردم میخوره یا نه؟!ریاضیم قوی هست اما دوست ندارم خیلی با ریاضی سر و کله بزنم


شما که گسسته علاقه داری ، کامپیوتر برات میتونه انتخاب خیلی خوبی باشه چون مرتبطه
البته به شرطی که به برنامه نویسی هم علاقه داشته باشی
اگه آدم اهل تلاش باشی واقعا کامپیوتر رشته خوبیه ، تو کشورای پیشرفته (مثلا غرب اروپا یا آمریکای شمالی ، که مهندسای ایرانی زیادی هم هستن) یه مهندس کامپیوتر با سواد (به معنی واقعی کلمه) درآمدش با یه دندونپزشک برابری میکنه
ولی خب باید روحیه تحقیقاتی بالایی داشته باشی و همش مطالعه کنی بری دنبالش و یاد بگیری تا به اون جایگاه برسی ، وگرنه برو رشته ای که اجرایی باشه مثلا همون صنایع که اونم رشته خوبیه میشه درآمد خوبی داشت

----------


## hanye

> خیلی ممنون از جواب کاملتون*-* من اینکه یه ذره سر اینا موندم دلیلش اینه که دور خودم سه نفر انصرافی کامپیوتر داشتم که میگن اونی نیست که فک میکردیم و اینا یا اینکه فهمیدیم فقط فکر میکردیم  علاقه داریم الانم با اینکه انتخاب رشته کردم با اولویت کامپیوتر ولی بازم دارم تحقیق میکنم که توی دانشگاه نخوام پروسه سخت تغییر رشته رو طی کنم مثلا من ریاضیم خیلی خوبه ولی به غیر از چند تا مبحث گسسته و تحلیلی علاقه دیگه ندارم مثلا هیچ وقت دیف دوس نداشتم حالا نمیدونم با وجود این که میگن کامپیوتر ریاضی قوی میخواد به دردم میخوره یا نه؟!ریاضیم قوی هست اما دوست ندارم خیلی با ریاضی سر و کله بزنم





> شما که گسسته علاقه داری ، کامپیوتر برات میتونه انتخاب خیلی خوبی باشه چون مرتبطه
> البته به شرطی که به برنامه نویسی هم علاقه داشته باشی
> اگه آدم اهل تلاش باشی واقعا کامپیوتر رشته خوبیه ، تو کشورای پیشرفته (مثلا غرب اروپا یا آمریکای شمالی ، که مهندسای ایرانی زیادی هم هستن) یه مهندس کامپیوتر با سواد (به معنی واقعی کلمه) درآمدش با یه دندونپزشک برابری میکنه
> ولی خب باید روحیه تحقیقاتی بالایی داشته باشی و همش مطالعه کنی بری دنبالش و یاد بگیری تا به اون جایگاه برسی ، وگرنه برو رشته ای که اجرایی باشه مثلا همون صنایع که اونم رشته خوبیه میشه درآمد خوبی داشت


ممنون :Yahoo (1):  شما اطلاعی دارین از اینکه بعد از علوم و تحقیقات تهران مرکز برای کامپیوتر بهتره یا تهران جنوب؟ و همچنین برای صنایع چون اولویت دومم هست

----------

